# Surgery benign lesion and hemangioma excision



## whitefield13 (May 23, 2013)

Hi,
Wanted to know about the ICD-9 diagnostic codes, procedure codes and the CPT codes for the following:

1.Excision of a 2.5 cm hemangioma on the waistline with extensive undermining and closure.
2.Excision of benign 1.5 cm lesion of the left ankle with extensive undermining and closure.

OPERATION IN DETAIL: After sterile preparation and draping in the normal sterile fashion and local anesthetic, the lesions were approached. The ankle lesion was elliptically excised. Extensive undermining was required in order to close the large defect caused, since the halos of the lesion also required excision.

After extensive undermining, the deepest layer was closed with 3-0 PDS, the more intermediate layer was closed with 4-0 PDS, and the most superficial layer was closed with 5-0 PDS suture, followed by treatment with Dermabond and Steri-Strip placement.

Next, attention was then turned to the hemangioma on the waistline. This was not only completely excised, but it was also cauterized in order to prevent bleeding afterwards, and it was also closed using the deep 3-0 PDS suture, followed by the 4-0 PDS suture, and finally followed by the 5-0 PDS suture. Dermabond and Steri-Strips were also placed on this.

I have 86.3 and 86.89 for the ICD-9 procedure code and 11403,11402-51, 13100-51, 13120-51. ICD-9 CM diagnostic codes 228.01 and 709.9 . Am I right on these?
Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

